# stationner



## blink05

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si el verbo "stationner" admite un uso pronominal: "se stationner". Tengo la impresión de que no, pero acabo de leerlo de esa forma, y no he logrado encontrar una confirmación.

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Riette26

stationner no es pronominal : 

je stationne
tu stationnes
il stationne
nous stationnons
vous stationnez
ils stationnent


----------



## blink05

D'accord. C'était surement une erreur.

Merci.


----------



## Paquita

L'usage est familier, pas  académique du tout, mais très fréquent dans la langue de tous les jours.
"Je ne reste pas, je me suis encore stationnée en catastrophe"

Le "me" représente "mon véhicule" bien entendu...puisque moi, je suis ailleurs...
Grammaticalement incorrecte, mais tellement parlante cette assimilation de l'être humain à sa voiture !


----------



## Riette26

Je n ai jamais vraiment entendu cette faute (ca m'aurait probablement fait mal aux oreilles ^^) mais en pensant que les hommes s'achetent des grosses voitures, ca me semble logique cette affaire d'assimilation


----------



## lacrie

Ceci dit blink05, le verbe *"se parquer"* lui est bien pronominal! ;-)


----------



## Paquita

lacrie said:


> Ceci dit blink05, le verbe *"se parquer"* lui est bien pronominal! ;-)



De même que "se garer"


----------



## blink05

Gracias a todos por sus contribuciones.

Comprendo que la falta puede "pasar", por mucho que yo no la haya visto en el pasado ni la use en el futuro.

Saludos.


----------



## quethibum

* NUEVA PREGUNTA *​¿Y si hablamos de una máquina sin uso que '*stationne* dans la cour d'une maison'?
¿Se puede usar 'estacionar' como para los coches o hay algún otro verbo que convenga mejor? 

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## swift

¿Cómo describirías en castellano el estado de un cacharro o un mueble que ha permanecido inmóvil y sin uso con el paso de los años?


----------



## quethibum

En mi casa específicamente, mi madre hubiera dicho que la máquina "está varada" en el patio, pero no sé si alguien más entendería fuera de mi familia, ¡y estoy con el cerebro bloqueado porque solo se me viene esa palabra a la mente!


----------



## swift

¡Qué curioso! Yo estaba pensando en _encallar_.  Mi abuela materna habría dicho que el mueble está “criando polvo”. 

¿Podrías darnos la oración completa para ver cómo calza el verbo con el resto de la frase? Me estoy preguntando si habría que usar una construcción con _estar_ + gerundio o participio, o más bien una conjugación en pretérito como _ha quedado_ + adjetivo.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Propongo: *está arrumbada*.


----------



## swift

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Propongo: *está arrumbada*.


🤯 ¡Ahora sí me dejaste muerto! Ja, ja. No conocía ese verbo “arrumbar” y me parece que calza muy muy bien.


----------



## quethibum

Yo también primero pensé en rumba y cosas por el estilo, pero efectivamente, es un verbo que puede funcionar en este caso.
*arrumbar*
Del cruce entre _arrimar_ y _arrumar._
1. tr. Poner una cosa como inútil en un lugar retirado o apartado.
2. tr. Desechar, abandonar o dejar fuera de uso.
3. tr. Arrollar a alguien en la conversación, obligándole a callar.
4. tr. Arrinconar a alguien, no hacerle caso.

O sea que "arrimar + arrumar" en un solo verbo, ¡quién fue el genio al que se le ocurrió eso! 
Lo único es que... si le digo a mi madre que 'la máquina está arrumbada en el patio', dudo que me entienda, pero bueno, ese ya es otro cantar.


----------



## swift

La otra opción es decir “arrinconada”, pues no hace falta que esté en un rincón (o esquina).


----------



## quethibum

Esa era justamente mi duda, porque en el diccionario para arrinconar ponen:
1. tr. Poner algo en un rincón o lugar retirado.
¿Y si la máquina está todo menos arrinconada (por no decir que está en el mismo medio del patio)...?
Bueno, mejor no me pongo a pensar en esos detalles que sino dentro de un mes seguiré dándole vueltas a lo mismo


----------



## swift

Pues “arrumbada” es la opción más potable, de lejos.


----------



## Mateybombilla

Acá, la etapa siguiente, después de criar polvo, es chatarrearse...
Pero se aleja bastante de "stationner"


----------

